# لاهل الخبرة في تكرير الزيوت المستخدمة



## waleed alamari (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تحية عطرة للجميع 

انا اريد دراسة عن تكرير الزيوت المستخدمة ( البيسي اويل sn 500 الزيت الاساس ومنتجاتة التشحيم وزيوت الفرامل ( المكابح ) وزيوت الهديروليك وزيوت مكائن السيارات البنزين والديزل من يقدر يساعدني في هذا البحث واكون له شاكر ومقدر حسن تعاونة 

وكذلك اريد صور مكائن لخطوط الانتاج اعلاه او شركات توفر هذه الخطوط وبحسب الطلب وبصورها ومميزاتها وارقامهم وارسالها علي بالخاص 

ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اولا انت تطلب تصفيه زيوت المستعمله ام الزيوت النظيفه .
ثانيا زيوت المكابح عباره عن زيوت صناعيه غير معدنيه .
ارجو مراجعه مقالاتي السابقه في الملتقى وسوف تجد ما يفيدك


----------



## waleed alamari (16 ديسمبر 2009)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا انت تطلب تصفيه زيوت المستعمله ام الزيوت النظيفه .
> ثانيا زيوت المكابح عباره عن زيوت صناعيه غير معدنيه .
> ارجو مراجعه مقالاتي السابقه في الملتقى وسوف تجد ما يفيدك




------
وعليكم السلام 

هلا وغلا فيك اخوي منور موضوعي واسف على تأخري الكثير في الرد وانا شرفني تواجدك وانا اريد استخدم الزيوت المستخدمة أي المستعملة


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (17 ديسمبر 2009)

you can search in www.4shared.com


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (17 ديسمبر 2009)

waleed alamari قال:


> ------
> وعليكم السلام
> 
> هلا وغلا فيك اخوي منور موضوعي واسف على تأخري الكثير في الرد وانا شرفني تواجدك وانا اريد استخدم الزيوت المستخدمة أي المستعملة


 السلام عليكم 
يمعود وينك مختفي عدنا مواضيع هوايه عن الزيوت المستعمله ترة قسم الهندسه الكيمياويه صاير خاص بالمنظفات عندي تطور في اسحصال زيوت مشابه الى sn-500 انتظر منك الرد


----------



## mohmdfawzi (13 سبتمبر 2010)

نقوم بإنشاء وحدات تكرير زيوت السيارات المستعملة طبقا للتكنولوجيا الألمانية

We are creating and refining units of used motor oils according to the German technology

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)

http://lubeoilplant.blogspot.com/


----------



## صادق سلطان ثامر (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء الاسلام عليكم ارجوا ان تكتبو لي ما معنى هذا الرمز الذي يكتب على علب زيت المحركات(api)*


----------



## يزيدعبدالله (4 أكتوبر 2010)

api=141.5/s.g-131.5
وهو مؤشر لقياس كثافة الزيت او الوقود
s.g=الكثافة النوعية للزيت او الوقود


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

يتم استقبال الزيت وتجميع الزيت الخام ( الزيت المستهلك الأسود) في الخزانين T-1A/B ليتم تسخينه الى الدرجة 80-100 درجة لخفض لزوجة الزيت اولا والمساعدة على ترسب المواد الصلبة في اسفل الخزان ثانيا وتبخير جزء لابأس به من الماء والرطوبة الموجودة بالزيت ولتحقيق ذلك يجب ان تكون فترة التسخين الأولي والترسيب لا يقل عن 24 ساعة ولهذا السبب تم اعتماد خزانين بسعة يعادل طاقة المصنع الانتاجية في اليوم الواحد ويتم ضخ الزيت من الخزانين بالتناوب
بعد مرور 24 ساعة على الترقيد والتسخين يضخ الزيت الى خط الانتاج بالمضخة P-1 الى برج فصل الماء والرطوبة EV-1 من خلال المسخن HE-1 لرفع درجة حرارة الزيت الى 160 درجة ومنه الى برج التجفيف Ev-1 الذي يكون تحت الفاكيوم من عبر المكثف C-1 والمتولد بالمضخة VP-1 حيث يتبخر الماء المرافق الى بخار ماء يسحب الى المكثف C-1 بتأثير الفاكيوم حيث تبرد ويتحول الى ماء يتجمع بالخزان T-2 ومنه الى محطة المعالجة
اما الزيت الخالي من الرطوبة والماء ودرجة حرارته حوالي الـ 160 درجة تقوم المضخة P-2 بسحبه وضخه الى برج تقطير الديزل والغاز اويل EV-2 عبر المسخنHE-2 لرفع درجة حرارته الى 215 درجة وبرج تقطير الديزل والغاز اويل يكون تحت الفاكيوم المتولد بالمضخة VP-2  عبر مكثف الديزل C-2 وفي البرج يتقطر الديزل والغاز اويل على شكل بخار يسحب بتأثير الفاكيوم الى الى مكثف الديزل ليتحول الى ديزل سائل يتجمع بالخزان T-3 ليضخ بالمضخة P-9 الى وحدة شوديير الزيت الحراري كوقود للشوديير اما الزيت الخالي من الديزل والغازاويل يتم سحبه من اسفل البرج بالمضخة P-3 وضخه الى المسخن HE-3 لرفع درجةحرارته الى 320-330 درجة ومنه الى برج التقطيرEV-3 والذي يكون تحت فاكيوم عالي والمتولد بالمجموعة VP-3 حيث يتحول الزيت الى بخار يسحب بتأثير الفاكيوم الى المكثف C-3 ليتكاثف الى زيت ويسيل الى الخزان الوسطيT-4 ومنه بالمضخةP-4 الى الخزانين T-5A/B على شكل زيت مقطر ذي اللون الغامق اما القطران والزفت فيسيل الى اسفل البرج لتقوم المضخةP-10 بسحبه وضخه الى خزان تجميع القطران تمهيدا لبيعه
اما الزيت المقطر فيسحب بالمضخة P-5 ويضخ الى جهاز التبييض BL الذي يعمل تحت الفاكيوم المتولد بالمضخةVP-4 للمعالجة بترابة التبييض الفعالة بمعدل 3-5% من وزن الزيت الداخل الى عملية التبييض وتتم المعالجة بدرجة حرارة 130-140 درجة ولمدة ساعة ومن ثم يضخ المزيج بالمضخة P-6 الى احد الفلترين
F-A/B ليخرج الزيت صافيا وبلون الزيت الطبيعي الى المبردCO ليسيل باردا الى الخزان T-6 ومنه بالمضخة 
P-7  الى خزانات زيت الأساس النهائي المقطرT-8A/B 
هذا شرح موجز للعمليةالانتاجية وفق المخطط المرفق ويجب ملاحظة مايلي
1- االمعالجات كلها تتم بمعزل عن الهواء وتحت الفاكيوم ولهذافوائد منها لا توجد انبعاثات غازية الى الهواء الخارجي نظرا لكون الأبخرة تتكثف في المكثفات التي تكون تحت الفاكيوم ويتم غسل الهواء الخارج من مخارج مجموعات توليد الفاكيوم بالماء وثانيا لايتم عملية أكسدة الزيت لعدم التلامس مع الهواء الجوي
2- المعالجة بالترابة الفعالة تحت الفاكيوم تخفض درجة حرارة المعالجة – زمن المعالجة – استهلاك الترابة الفعالة والتي لاتتجاوز الـ 5% من وزن الزيت الناتج بالتقطير وليس وزن الزيت الخام الداخل للمعالجة كما اننسبة امتصاص الترابة الفعالة بالزيت لايتجاوزالـ 30% من وزن الترابة الفعالة الداخلة للمعالجة ومصادر هذه الترابة ألمانيا شركة سود شيمي في ميونخ وتدعى بترابة تونسيل وسعرها 500-550 دولار للطن الواح تليها شركة كفارو الايطالية ثم شركة ميناس دوكادور الاسبانية وهناك ترابة ماليزية ومكسيكية وتركية وصينية ولكن الجودة والفعالية اقل بكثير من الترابة الألمانية
3- لاتوجد ملوثات بيئية بهذه الطريقة 
4- ارتفاع مردودالتكريربالحد الأدنى الى 70 %
5- ميزة الفلاتر المعدنية هي كالتالي :
- سرعة الفترة وارتفاع بالطاقة الانتاجية 
- امكانية التسرب معدومة
- سرعة التنظيف والتجهيز 
- عدم الحاجة الى الى تغيير شبك الفلترة لكونه من نسيج معدني ناعم حتى درجة 15 ميكرون
- الزيت المفلتر الخارج من الفلتر من خلال انبوب واحد يغذي تحت ضغط مضخة الفلترة وبهذه الحالة يمكن تبريد الزيت الى درجات الحرارة الطبيعية بدون خوف من تأكسده وتغير لونه
- الترابة المستهلكة تخرج من الفلتر اثناء تنظيفه شبه جاف على شكل بودرة بحيث لا يؤثر على نظافة المصنع ولاتترك مخلفات ووبهذه الحالة يضاف الى القطران والزفت الناتج بعملية التقطير
- مصادر هذه الفلاتر والتى تدعى فلاتر نياغارا اوربا- تركيا – الهند – ماليزيا
6- المضخات نوعية خاصة لولبية وحلزونية ومن النوع المتحمل لدرجات الحرارة العالية ومصادرها اوربا- الهند – تركيا
7- بقية التجهيزات والمعدات فيتم تصنيعها في سورية لدى شركة تصنيع متخصصة والتي تقوم شركات اوربية مثل شركة دوسمت البلجيكية- برنارديني الايطالية- انديا دسمت شيمي فود الهندية – آريان الهندية- شركات تركية بتصنيع المعدات المباعة الى سورية ​


----------



## محمدفرج147 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ محمد شريف احمد انا مهتم بمشروع اعادة تكرير الزيوت
ممكن عنوان الشركة


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ محمد فرج
اشكرك على الرسالة اليوم ارسلت ايميل لك مرفقا ببعض الملفات


----------



## Amr Fathalla (5 فبراير 2011)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ليس لدي اي خبرة في مجال الصناعات البتروكيميائية ولكننتي اعمل مديرا تجاريا في شركة كبيرة في الكويت وكلفت ان ابحث عن ماكينة تكرير زيوت السيارات المستعملة بطاقة انتاجية 25 طن يوميا.
برجاء اذا لديكم معرفة بسعر الماكينة وايضا مكان شراءها 
لطفا يمنع وضع وسائل اتصال بناء على قولنين الملتقى ويمكن ارسال رساله خاصة


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (5 فبراير 2011)

amr fathalla قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ليس لدي اي خبرة في مجال الصناعات البتروكيميائية ولكننتي اعمل مديرا تجاريا في شركة كبيرة في الكويت وكلفت ان ابحث عن ماكينة تكرير زيوت السيارات المستعملة بطاقة انتاجية 25 طن يوميا.
> برجاء اذا لديكم معرفة بسعر الماكينة وايضا مكان شراءها
> الأخ فتح الله المحترم
> ...


----------



## yasser.t..s (1 يونيو 2011)

الى الاخ محمد شريف اود ان استفسر 
هل المصنع مربح مادياً
وهل المكائن تحتاج الى كثير من الصيانه بما يفسر انه مرهق او متعب
وكم تبلغ تكلفة مصنع ذو طاقه انتاجيه 50 طن في اليوم تقريباً


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (1 يونيو 2011)

الأخ Yasser ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة يرجى الاطلاع عليه


----------



## grand true (22 يونيو 2011)

شكر خاص للمهندس محمد شريف على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (23 يونيو 2011)

grand true قال:


> شكر خاص للمهندس محمد شريف على هذه المعلومات القيمة


اشكرك على مداخلتك وانا مستعد لتقديم اية معلومة اومشورة


----------



## ماهك (18 يوليو 2011)

API= American Petroleum Institute 
اختصار لمعهد البترول الامريكي وهو منظمة امريكية تعنى من ضمن ما تعنى بتصنيف زيوت السيارات


----------



## afogadro (11 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخ محمد...مشكور على المشاركة


----------



## afogadro (12 يناير 2012)

لو تكرمتم اخواني المهندسين لو احد يفصل تأثير الحرارة اثناء عملية التكرير على لون الزيت ...خاصة قبل عملية الفلترة...ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (15 يناير 2012)

amr fathalla قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ليس لدي اي خبرة في مجال الصناعات البتروكيميائية ولكننتي اعمل مديرا تجاريا في شركة كبيرة في الكويت وكلفت ان ابحث عن ماكينة تكرير زيوت السيارات المستعملة بطاقة انتاجية 25 طن يوميا.
> برجاء اذا لديكم معرفة بسعر الماكينة وايضا مكان شراءها برجاء الاتصال بي للضرورة
> [email protected]
> 00965-99975804


 السلام عليكم 
سعر ماكنه اعادة تدوير الزيت المستعمل الصينيه 28 الف دولار بطاقه 4متر مكعب بالساعه والنوع الاخر بطاقه 16 متر بالساعه ب53 الف دولار لكن نتائجها رغم الكفائه العاليه تبقى اجزاء من المليون من العناصر الثقيله لكني انصح باستعمالها المتكرر للانتاج .وتقدر ان تحصل عليها من اي معارض الانتاج الصيني .
مع ودي واحترامي


----------



## ابو حسناء (29 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الاخ المحترم محمد اشرف اولا احييك على نحمة حسن الادب والاخلاق العالية التى ادعو الله ان يدمها عليك نعمة ويورثها من بعدك
ثانيا امدح فيك سخائك بالمعلومات المفيدة التى ادعو الله ان تكون فى ميزان حسناتك
ثالثا ... ان شاء الله انا انتوى العمل فى مجال اعادة تدوير الزيوت محتسبا عدة نوايا ادعو الله ان يرزقنى الاخلاص
رابعا ... احتاج منك العديد من المعلومات ( وانت اعلم منى بما احتاجة لعمل المشروع فى مصر )
فى البداية ارغب فى خط انتاج صغير قدر الامكان 
ارجو الاهتمام بمسالة اخوك فى الله
شاكرا مقدرا لك جهدك وعلمك 
اخيك محمود رياض ... مصر .... بنى سويف​


----------



## jenjenjen (15 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ,
الموضوع جميل جدا وسؤالى هل يوجد معارض سنوية يوجد بها تلك الماكينات , ومن هم مصنعين ماكينات اعادة تدورير الزيوت فى المانيا وايطاليا 

وشكرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (15 فبراير 2012)

jenjenjen قال:


> السلام عليكم ,
> الموضوع جميل جدا وسؤالى هل يوجد معارض سنوية يوجد بها تلك الماكينات , ومن هم مصنعين ماكينات اعادة تدورير الزيوت فى المانيا وايطاليا
> 
> وشكرا



السلام عليكم اخي الغالي اغلب هذة المكائن هي شرق اسيويه لكون ان اغلب الدول الاوربيه فيها قوانين صارمه تجاه العناصر الثقيله المتبقيه بالزيت المنتج .


----------



## jenjenjen (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك بالرد , جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 فبراير 2012)

jenjenjen قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك بالرد , جزاك الله كل خير


 لا شكر على واجب


----------



## maamohsen (6 يوليو 2012)

*مطلوب دراسة جدوى*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته أخي الفاضل

أنا أرغب بتنفيذ مشروع تكرير زيت السيارات المستعمل بمصر و أرغب معرفة التكلفة المتوقعة للمشروع علما بأني سوف اقوم بأستيراد المكائن اللازمة من الصين.

أرجو الرد و المساعدة أخي الفاضل 
و شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيرا 





waleed alamari قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> تحية عطرة للجميع
> 
> انا اريد دراسة عن تكرير الزيوت المستخدمة ( البيسي اويل sn 500 الزيت الاساس ومنتجاتة التشحيم وزيوت الفرامل ( المكابح ) وزيوت الهديروليك وزيوت مكائن السيارات البنزين والديزل من يقدر يساعدني في هذا البحث واكون له شاكر ومقدر حسن تعاونة
> ...


----------



## silent eyes (21 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الاخ محمد شريف اشكرك على اهتمامك والمعلومات القيمة , انا مهندس ميكانيك واقوم انا وشركتي بدراسة عمل مصنع تكرير لزيت المحركات المستعمله , ارجو منك ان تزودني ببعض المعلومات ,كانواع المضخات والماكينات واسعارها , شاكرا لك جهودك .


----------



## emad girgis (4 أكتوبر 2012)

انا اريد شراء ماكينة لتكرير زيوت السيارات المستعملة 
انا مقيم بمصر وارجو من سيادتكم افادتى ما اذا كان هناك اى موردين لهذه الماكينات بمصر حيث انى ابحث عن اى شركه فى هذا المجال فى مصر ولم اجد حتى الان حيث ان ذلك يتضمن توافر خدمات الصيانة والضمان والتدريب للعمالة والفحص واماكانية معاينة الماكينة وغيرها من انواع اخرى وخلافة 
[email protected]
01124394999


----------



## الغالب بالله (28 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى الاخ المهندس محمد شريف جزاكم الله خيرا لو سمحتم هل بالمكانكم تزويدي بالمعلومات الازمة لهذا الامر وخصوصا الشركات التركية التي تعمل بهذا المجال انا في تركيا الان واد التواصل معهم وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## chemist ibrahimo (9 مارس 2015)

اخوانى الاعزاء
اريد اسماء افضل الشركات الهنديه المصنه لط اعاده تدوير الزيوت المستعمله الى جانب الالمانيه


----------



## chemist ibrahimo (9 مارس 2015)

خوانى الاعزاء
اريد اسماء افضل الشركات الهنديه المصنه لط اعاده تدوير الزيوت المعدنيه المستعمله الى جانب الالمانيه


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

مفيد جدا


----------

